# ElectroMusic "Memory"



## amalkerimof (6 mo ago)

My new composition. Memory,

Listening on my Personal Site


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Not sure if you're looking for feedback or whatnot, but I guess we're under Technique subforum, so here.

1. Post your video directly on here, people don't want to go to your site (which is extremely difficult to navigate) to listen to your song. Seeing the donation section actually got me a little worked up.

2. Post the sheet music for your composition, to be honest, it's so muddy that I have no clue what's going on.

3. What's the purpose of writing these pieces, that this kind of electronic music is outdated, do you have a specific vision?

4. Way too many usage of SFX. Not sure which parts you wrote and which parts are premade SFX.

5. You need to equalize the sound. The treble is too loud. When the hats came in I was a bit thrown off.

Overall it feels very boring, like all I could think of was "what's the point of this?".


----------

